# Disneyland Tickets on P&O ferry??



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone have first hand knowledge of their prices??
Their website say's up to 15% off but I can't see their prices to see if their better value than the high street???
Anyone?.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Nobody know  
I'll have to ring them then :!: Ooh the expense  :lol:


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

I have always got the best price from the "Disney" shops in the uk. :wink: 
However I've not checked out the price on P&O,difficult when travelling on Seafrance or the tunnel :lol: :lol: 

Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

I was given free Disneyland tickets on my last crossing, when I checked in at Dover - 18 months ago though.

There is a promotion running this week in the "Guardian" for free Disney tickets and a discount on the P&O services. I noticed it in the Sunday Guardian whilst over at Oswestry, so it might be worthy of a look.

Russell


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

I think their 15% is in relation to the gate price. If you buy online you can get the 3 for 4 or 4 for 5 days tickets.

If you are planning to use the car park to stay over it's probably worth buying one annual pass, this gives you free car parking and discount in the shops and food outlets/restaurants. 

I bought the cheaper annual pass (blocks out weekends during July/Aug and Xmas) - 120euro I think - discount is 10%, the full annual pass is 189euro, no block outs and gives 20% discounts


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

*disney discovery tickets 15% off*

hi try the below link discovery tickets 15% of you have to print them out hope this helps

https://www.booktickets.disneylandp...uct_list.php?affid=SECUTIX&tduid=32454335543R


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Wife and I went recently with 2 grandsons, 6 and 8. The "Fantasy" Annual Pass at 129Eurines each for 3 of us (youngest one free) was cheaper than the "4 days for price of 3" offer on the UK site-plus it was free parking and 10% at the shops.

So even tho it's unlikely any of us will go again in next 12 months it was worth the purchase.


----------

